# Looking for a zapco eq



## Pam1030$ (Sep 15, 2019)

I'm looking for a zapco board EQUALIZER someone broke in my dad car and stole his so I'm trying to help him


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Take a look on OfferUp. There's a few posted for free or cheap shipping.


----------



## Pam1030$ (Sep 15, 2019)

I have been looking no zapco board on there thanks


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

There’s an SP4-SL in KC, an SX-SL in Sacramento, an SEQ & PEQ in Vacaville & another SEQ in Citrus Heights. 

Your search filters must not be set correctly.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Just noticed board. Then the SEQ is what your looking for. Sorry for missing that detail.


----------

